# Combs vs detachable blades?



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok. I admit I don't have good luck with combs. For some reason the cut comes out looking choppy. 
Is it my technique? Cheap combs? Coat texture? 

Would a clipper with detachable/changeable blades be more efficient?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Well what clipper and what combs are you using? I use a Wahl Bravura with the stainless combs. They work well. 5 bladed body blended into short clipper combed and then scissored legs here (#1 maybe?).


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Techique can be part of it, only clipping in one direction IMO leaves the coat choppier, I run the clipper in one direction then in the opposite direction for a more even appearance. I use a #10 blade under my stainless combs on my Andis, it may be coaser looking than some like. Also I treated my myself to a detachable blade that trims to a 1/2 inch and another that does 3/4" the poodles come out looking really smooth and even.

Plastic combs are tricky, the tines tend to spread giving an uneven trim.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Also coat texture can be an issue as well with toys, out of my six poodles Beatrice has the thick coarse texture of a proper poodle coat, the rest were a mix, Pia for example has a real thick coat but it's soft and cottony with a wave


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Personally, I prefer to have blades for various lengths rather than combs. My Andis came with combs, but don't use them. I use my Bravura set to 30 for her FFT and my Oster A5 or Andis with the correct blade for whatever length I am trying to accomplish. I love my 3 3/4 blade for this time of year because it leaves her enough hair for warmth but is short enough that giving her frequent allergy baths is not such an ordeal.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

As a pro groomer I use my Beretto (figura) with metal combs (NOT plastic!) for about 75+% of my grooms. I don't like the finish with the red comb so if I'm doing that length I use my regular clippers with a 7 blade. There is also the odd dog that they just don't take off the coat as well as with regular clippers. 

Some grooms done with the beretto with combs


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

twyla said:


> Techique can be part of it, only clipping in one direction IMO leaves the coat choppier, I run the clipper in one direction then in the opposite direction for a more even appearance. I use a #10 blade under my stainless combs on my Andis, it may be coaser looking than some like. Also I treated my myself to a detachable blade that trims to a 1/2 inch and another that does 3/4" the poodles come out looking really smooth and even.
> 
> When I first started grooming Abbey someone here said to always go in the same direction, and that going in different directions is what makes it choppy. Now I'm wondering what's right.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Caddy said:


> twyla said:
> 
> 
> > Techique can be part of it, only clipping in one direction IMO leaves the coat choppier, I run the clipper in one direction then in the opposite direction for a more even appearance. I use a #10 blade under my stainless combs on my Andis, it may be coaser looking than some like. Also I treated my myself to a detachable blade that trims to a 1/2 inch and another that does 3/4" the poodles come out looking really smooth and even.
> ...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Caddy said:


> twyla said:
> 
> 
> > Techique can be part of it, only clipping in one direction IMO leaves the coat choppier, I run the clipper in one direction then in the opposite direction for a more even appearance. I use a #10 blade under my stainless combs on my Andis, it may be coaser looking than some like. Also I treated my myself to a detachable blade that trims to a 1/2 inch and another that does 3/4" the poodles come out looking really smooth and even.
> ...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm an amateur groomer, self taught by trial and error I've read a lot and watched a ton of videos. 
Clean combed out coat is easiest to work with.
If you don't blow dry the coat, which I don't in the summer you can wind up with choppier look if you only clipper in one direction.


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

I use Wahl clippers, nothing expensive or fancy, and the plastic combs that came with them. Actually, I don't use the combs because it looks horrible, so I scissor their bodies. ��
I'm looking to invest in a better clipper next year.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

The best thing I did was upgrade to a Andis 2 speed with detachable blades and use stainless combs, this was two years ago. For years I used $30~40 clippers the switch yup improved my grooming tenfold.


----------

